# Neue High-Speed-Kamera erfasst 4,4 Billionen Bilder pro Sekunde



## PCGH-Redaktion (17. August 2014)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Neue High-Speed-Kamera erfasst 4,4 Billionen Bilder pro Sekunde*

					Eine neue High-Speed-Kamera, die von japanischen Wissenschaftlern entwickelt wurde, erreicht eine noch die dagewesene Aufzeichnungsrate von 4,4 Billionen Bildern pro Sekunde. Mit dieser Geschwindigkeit lassen sich Vorgänge bei Explosionen oder der Wärmeleitung noch genauer untersuchen als es in der Vergangenheit bereits möglich war.

					[size=-2]Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und NICHT im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt. Sollten Sie Fehler in einer News finden, schicken Sie diese bitte an online@pcgameshardware.de mit einem aussagekräftigen Betreff.[/size]





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Neue High-Speed-Kamera erfasst 4,4 Billionen Bilder pro Sekunde*


----------



## DARK_SESSION (17. August 2014)

4.400.000.000.000 FPS also? Das wird den "Das menschliche Auge nimmt nur 24 FPS wahr" leuten aber nicht gefallen


----------



## christoph-k85 (17. August 2014)

@DARK_SESSION: 
Und was haben diese zwei Sachen miteinander zu tun?


----------



## unre4l (17. August 2014)

Das Ding kann nicht einmal 4K, wer will so einen Müll. /s


----------



## DARK_SESSION (17. August 2014)

Aber echt


----------



## Hänschen (17. August 2014)

Oha ... die STAMP funktioniert sogar ohne die Wiederholungs-Methode der Vorgänger-Highspeed-Kameras.

Aber schafft sie es auch Lichtausbreitung in Zeitlupe aufzunehmen wie die Wiederholungskameras ?


----------



## ToBeFr33 (17. August 2014)

Könnt ihr nicht mal einen netten Brief an die Entwickler schreiben? Wird Zeit für ein neues Video von euch, mit ein paar interessanten Experimenten...


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. August 2014)

Jetzt noch eine höhere Auflösung und das Ding ist gekauft


----------



## Noxxphox (17. August 2014)

Lol in einer sekunde die speicherkarte voll xD


----------



## Voodoo2 (17. August 2014)

da müssen ja echt viele daten mengen entstehen


----------



## ikarus007 (17. August 2014)

dass ihr nun werbung habt, ist so dermaßen nervig.... richtiger schritt rückwärts


----------



## Placebo (17. August 2014)

ikarus007 schrieb:


> dass ihr nun werbung habt, ist so dermaßen nervig.... richtiger schritt rückwärts


 
Sofern du langsames Internet hast: Auf das Werbevideo klicken und das Laden der Website sofort abbrechen. Schon ist es weg


----------



## e4syyy (17. August 2014)

Noxxphox schrieb:


> Lol in einer sekunde die speicherkarte voll xD


 
In einer Sekunde sind paar Serverschränke voll. 

Man kann quasi nun fasst sehen, wie sich Licht ausbreitet. Hammer.


----------



## Voodoo2 (17. August 2014)

ikarus007 schrieb:


> dass ihr nun werbung habt, ist so dermaßen nervig.... richtiger schritt rückwärts


 

dan biste hier falsch 

ps du stehst in einem trebben gang und haste cap und ne sonnen brille auf


----------



## wultna (17. August 2014)

Vor 1 - 2 Monaten habt ihr genau das Gleiche schon mal gepostet. News-Recycling???


----------



## hanfi104 (18. August 2014)

wultna schrieb:


> Vor 1 - 2 Monaten habt ihr genau das Gleiche schon mal gepostet. News-Recycling???


 Eine 4,4 *Billionen* FPS Kamera ist neu


----------



## Gamer090 (18. August 2014)

Diese Bildermenge ist ja krass, da musst eine ganze Serverfarm mieten um ein paar Sekunden zu speichern.


----------



## Noxxphox (18. August 2014)

Aber in der sekunde wirst du garantiert NICHTS verpassen xD


----------



## violinista7000 (18. August 2014)

Wo werden die Bilder gelagert, bis sie auf dem Speicher landen?


----------



## DKK007 (18. August 2014)

Placebo schrieb:


> Sofern du langsames Internet hast: Auf das Werbevideo klicken und das Laden der Website sofort abbrechen. Schon ist es weg


 
Oder Adblocker verwenden.

Worauf werden die Bilder eigentlich gespeichert? Eigentlich sind da ja selbst SSDs zu langsam/ zu klein.


----------



## Noxxphox (18. August 2014)

Das is nun die frage ne... Was ist so schnell um das speichern zu könn


----------



## Pstif (18. August 2014)

Hallo Leute

Ich möchte gerne diese Festplatte haben die sie zum speichern des Videos verwenden.

Rechnen wir kurz aus was für Datenmenge hier entsteht.
Angenommen diese Kamera macht schwarz weiß Videos.
Bei schwarz weiß ist ein Pixel 1Bit groß.

Wir haben eine Auflösung von 450*450 Pixel. Das sind 450*450=202500 Pixel/Bild

Ein Bild ist demnach 202500 Bit groß und das sind 25132,5 Bytes

Jetzt wollen wir eine Sekunde aufnehmen das sind 4.4*10^12 Bilder die Sekunde

25132,5*4,4*10^12=111375000000000000 Bytes

Das sind 111,375 Petabyte

Dadurch dass die Festplatte diese Datenmenge in einer Sekunde speichern muss müssten wir, erstens eine Festplatte besitzen die 111,375 Petabyte groß ist und eine Schreibrate von 111,375 Petabyte/Sekunde besitzt.

Falls die Berechnung Falsch ist bitte sagt mir bescheid.

Diese werte sind schon unglaublich wie sie diese Datenmenge Speichern ist mir selbst ein Rätsel.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen Stefan


----------



## Noxxphox (18. August 2014)

Haha wohl war, der wert ist gigantisch


----------



## Mephisto_xD (18. August 2014)

Ganz einfach: Sie zeichnen nicht einmal annähernd eine Sekunde lang auf. Wozu auch? Wenn der Prozess mit einem sechstel der Lichtgeschwindigkeit abläuft, braucht man wohl eher Nanosekunden als Sekunden.

Die Datenraten wären natürlich ein Problem, wenn das komplette Video wirklich den selben Vorgang darstellen würde. Aber bei solchen Systemen wird einfach der gleiche Vorgang "etliche" male wiederholt, dabei macht man dann immer ein paar Frames (versetzt!) und setzt alle am Ende zusammen.

Zumindest bei dem 1 Billion Fps Teil war das so, hier wirds wohl nicht anders sein.


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (18. August 2014)

unre4l schrieb:


> Das Ding kann nicht einmal 4K, wer will so einen Müll. /s


 Wenn man keine Ahnung hat...


----------



## Noxxphox (18. August 2014)

der sin von der kamera ist ja nich 4k bilder zu machn...
sie sol extrem schnel extrem viele bilder machen... und nicht extrem hochaufösende


----------



## PChavenoKiIlzone (19. August 2014)

Pstif schrieb:


> Hallo Leute
> 
> Ich möchte gerne diese Festplatte haben die sie zum speichern des Videos verwenden.
> 
> ...


 
Hi, Wo ist mein Denkfehler ich komme auf > 9,89 Peta byte pro Sekunde an Datenmengen die Aufgezeichnet werden müsste?  Aber das wäre selbst dann noch gewaltig..
Aber da sieht man was man in eine Sekunde alles Packen könnte..  mehr  als  nur ein Paar Milliarden Möglichkeiten  
Gruß


----------



## Pstif (19. August 2014)

Habe nochmal nachgerrechnet und komme immer auf das Gleiche.

8Bit sind ein Byte vl liegt dort dein fehler oder rechnest du mit Binärpräfixe in Petabyte um?

Auch wenn sie immer  nur ein paar Bilder aufzeichnen, dadurch reduziert sich nur die Speichermenge aber nicht die Schreibrate. Das einzige was funktioniert ist jedes Pixel einzelen abzuspeichern.


----------



## PChavenoKiIlzone (19. August 2014)

Hi
ja das kann sein habe die Bits  durch 8 geteilt in Byte ( 8 Bit = 1 Byte)   Die  202500 Bild Bits durch 8 in  Bild Bytes  dann durch 1024 in KB  / 1024 = MB / 1024 = GB usw..   Quasi die Menge der Pixel also in "Bits" durch 8 in Bytes  pro Bild mal der 4,4 Billionen Bilder   und dann denn Wert wie beschrieben errechnen lassen.   

bei 202500 Bits pro Bild  wären es 

25312,5 Bytes  *4,4 Billionen = 11137500000000000 Bytes /1024 = 10876464843750 KB / 1024 =  >10621547698,9746 MB/ 1024 = > 10372605,174 GB /1024 = >10129,497 TB / 1024 = > 9,892 Petabyte 

Gruß


----------



## CentralCynus (19. August 2014)

Wo soll man denn solche Größen speichern?`


----------



## DerBeobachter (28. August 2014)

Das NSA-Hauptquariter dürfte genügend Ressourcen dafür haben.


----------



## attilarw (29. August 2014)

DerBeobachter schrieb:


> Das NSA-Hauptquariter dürfte genügend Ressourcen dafür haben.


 
Ist doch schon voll belegt mit privaten Daten der Weltbevölkerung.


----------

